

Privacy Concern: Google Rejects Anonymous email like VMAIL - landingpage

I notice recently all email sent from http://vmail.me a mail focus on security &#38; privacy is constantly rejected from Gmail:<p>This could be how yahoo mail and hot mail is playing Gmail when it first came out.  Make you think that<p>"Power corrupts; absolute power corrupts absolutely"<p>-----------------------
This is the mail system at host mx1.vmail.me.<p>I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.<p>For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.<p>If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.<p><pre><code>                  The mail system</code></pre>
-------------------------------
======
forkrulassail
Well, Google dropped it's own Ingress email as spam the other day. I find
myself more frequently venturing into the SPAM folder.

